

Google chat being routed to the wrong contacts - dforsyth
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!category-topic/chat/i-found-a-bug/GhfsQw3qIAo

======
vinaykola
Happening to my friend too.
[https://plus.google.com/109519053198990469779/posts/CBFhud1b...](https://plus.google.com/109519053198990469779/posts/CBFhud1bDiR)

